# Neuling - was für Kleidung ist sinnvoll?



## MrIncredible (15. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

werde ab Samstag mit einer Gruppe jeden Samstag ca 2:30 - 3:00 fahren.

Ich wollte mich mal bei euch erkundigen was für Bekleidung man benötigt?
Habe eine Hose mit einem Popolster. mehr eigentlich nicht. 

Wie sieht es mit shirts oder Handschuhen aus?
ODer Tips von euch?

Ach ja, die Touren sind ca 30-40km und für Anfänger gedacht.

MfG Phil


----------



## Marcus_xXx (15. August 2012)

Handschuhe sind Pflicht, guck ma im Schnäppchen Thread nach, da stehen oft gute Sachen drin, hatte grade letztens son Angebot von Mx-Bude reingestellt, 19,90 EUR für Reactor Gloves + Shirt + Sticker..

Ne vernünftige Buxxe brauchste auch, guck hier durch die Threads..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (15. August 2012)

Helm, Handschuhe, Brille als Basis.

Dann Funktionsbekleidung, muß ja nicht extra fürs Radln sein, nur der Schweißtransport nach außen sollte gut klappen.
Regenjacke ist nicht unpraktisch, teurer wäre eine richtige Funktionsjacke (die atmet dann bissl mehr, im Gegenzug mehr Packmaß).
Polster habe ich persönlich lieber in der Unterhose, da es mir sonst zu sehr rutscht, außerdem "verliere" ich dann nicht eine Short, wenn ich Crashpants trage.


----------



## Ferkelmann (15. August 2012)

Helm hast du hoffentlich auch an Bord.
Nicht zu vergessen, vernünftige Schuhe. Am Anfang tun es Turnschuhe mit weicher Sohle oder Wanderschuhe. Später sollten es schon richtige Bikeschuhe sein.


----------



## NU304C3 (15. August 2012)

Viel brauchts nicht...

Meine Ausrüstung besteht aus: 

- Unterhose mit Popopolster (sehr empfehlenswert)
- einfache Zip-Hose (McKinley) die Hosenbeine hab bei unsicherem Wetter ich im Rucksack (weil sonst die Regenhose so an den Beinen klebt) 10 im SSV
- Microfaser T-shirt 
- Handschuhe (besonders die Nahtgestaltung auf den Innenseite beachten...)
- Brille mit Wechselgläsern 
- Regenhose / Regenjacke mit Netzfutter und Belüftung

Alles bis auf die poposchmeichelnde U-Hose ist Billigkrams (McKinley, Aldi, Tchibo etc...) weil a) der Krams sehr oft gewaschen wird, b) schon mal was im Zaun hängen bleibt, Steinschlag abkriegt etc....

Mit teuren Sachen hab ich durch die Bank auch beim Bergsteigen so schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, daß ich lieber den verschlissenen Krams jedes Jahr wegschmeisse und neukaufe  (also in der Summe 50) als mich ständig über teure SuperUltraRacingFunction-Blabla-Sachen zu ärgern, die den vollmundigen Werbeversprechungen und durch den Preis geweckten Erwartungen in keiner Weise gerecht werden.


----------



## MrIncredible (15. August 2012)

HEy danke für die ANtworten

Also einen Helm und eine Popopolsterhose habe ich auch. Da ich Brillenträger bin ist die in Form von normaler Brille und Sonnenbrille vorhanden.

Dh im Endeffekt fehlen nur noch Handschuhe und ein Schweißdurchlassendes T-Shirt.

Was für einen kompakten Rucksack kann man den empfehlen? Würde da nur ne Regenjacke und meine Sonnenbrille bzw vllt nen Riegel reinpacken.


Generell habt ihr empfehlungen wo man Bekleiung gut kaufen kann?

Rose versand? Bikediscount?

MfG


----------



## hnx (15. August 2012)

Kannst überall gut kaufen, Rose, Bike Discount etc tun sich da alle nicht viel vom Service. Preise vergleichen lohnt natürlich schon.

Schau dir mal den Dakine Drafter an. Alternativ gibts auch von Camelbak, Evoc, Osprey, diverse Outdoorhersteller passende Rucksäcke in jeder Größe.


----------



## stanleydobson (15. August 2012)

MrIncredible schrieb:


> Was für einen kompakten Rucksack kann man den empfehlen? Würde da nur ne Regenjacke und meine Sonnenbrille bzw vllt nen Riegel reinpacken.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aber tool,flickzeug/ersatzschlauch, pumpe usw nimmst du auch mit oder


----------



## MrIncredible (15. August 2012)

Also TOol habe ich schon !

Mhh pumpe...flickzeug...ne hab noch gar nichts...mist


----------



## Dr.Ogen (15. August 2012)

Wenn andere in der Gruppe was haben geht das für die erste Tour auch. 
Ich fahr eng anliegende Sachen, fühl mich darin wohler auch wenn es verpönt ist. Probier einfach aus was dir mehr zusagt.


----------



## f0ri (15. August 2012)

Trinkrucksack kann ich den Deuter Race EXP Air empfehlen.
Hat finde ich ein sehr gutes Belüftungssystem und ist noch relativ kompakt, läst durch die Möglichkeit der Erweiterung noch etwas Luft, falls doch mal eine Jacke etc. mitgenommen werden sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingcruiser (16. August 2012)

Ich nehme den Camelbak Lobo für alles. Touren fahren wie Freeriden. Für Klamotten ist er aber zu klein. Drin sind dann Telefon, Portemonnaie, Taschentücher, Ersatzschlauch, Reifenheber, Multitool, 2 Musliriegel und 2-3 Liter Kaltgetränk.
Wie gesagt, es passt maximal noch eine dünne Jacke rein und 2 Bananen, dann ist endgültig voll.

An Klamotten neben dem obligatorischen Helm auf jeden Fall eine Brille, entweder meine normale oder Linsen und Sonnenbrille mit Wechselgläsern, falls es dunkler wird.

An Hosen fahre ich normale Shorts von Fox oder Sombrio über einer Polsterhose. Shirts sind eher teurere aus dem Schlußverkauf.


----------



## MrIncredible (16. August 2012)

Danke für eure zahlreichen Antworten 

Also auf meiner Einkaufsliste steht. 

-Flickzeug
-handpumpe
-Rucksack
-thermo Shirt
-Handschuhe

Was vergessen?

Brille wie gesagt und multitool sind schon daheim. 


Der Rucksack sieht gut aus und hat auch alle Funktionen. Denke mal mit 20l wird regenjacke, Shirt und Geldbörse etc drin sein. Außerdem kann man da an den Seiten außen noch Trinkflaschen verstauen. 

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Deuter-Rucksack-Bike-One-20/dp/B007QRIN5Y"]Deuter Rucksack Bike One 20, 50 x 26 x 20: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

MfG


----------



## hnx (16. August 2012)

Schlauch, da manchmal flicken nicht mehr lohnt/möglich ist.
Kettennieter und Kettenschloß.
Kabelbinder als Allzweckwaffe.


----------



## flyingcruiser (16. August 2012)

der kram passt da locker rein - mir wäre er fast schon zu groß. der mule ist die maximale größe, die ich nehmen würde, ansonsten noch octane als zwischengröße.

beleuchtung wäre noch wichtig, ich habe, auch wenn ich nicht vorhabe in die dunkelheit zu radeln immer noch kleine lampen mit, die mich zumindest sichtbar machen. wenn ich doch mal irgendwo versacke, ist das eine notlösung.


----------



## Gmiatlich (16. August 2012)

Griaß Di

Gscheites Hoserl (gepolstert) damit der Allerwehrteste sich nicht zu schnell mit Schmerzen bemerkbar macht.
Ich trage drüber immer eine Short weil ich in den Taschen manchmal direkt was verstaue. Bin vier Jahre mit einer billigen Short herumgefahren, die hat in Summe wahrscheinlich grad so viel gekostet wie bei Maloja ein einzelner Reißverschluss 
Wenns warm/heiß ist, dann reicht mir ein normales Baumwoll-Shirt. Wirds kühler sind Sportleiberln sehr angenehm.
Turnschuhe mit einer Sohle die dir auf deinen Pedalen guten Halt geben, hast du Clicks dann hast eh schon Schuhe dazu.
Handschuhe verwende ich welche aus dem Baumarkt. Günstig, robust und dünn. http://www.blaklader-workwear-shop....32-blaklaeder-handschuh-hugin-zimmermann.html

Trinkflasche oder Trinkblase im Rucksack, was dir lieber ist. Meiner einer nimmt eine Trinkblase weil ich die auch gleich beim Wandern verwende und allgemein damit öfters einen Schluck nehme als mit einer Trinkflasche.

Notfallsration, bei mir sinds Nüsse und Trockenfrüchte, falls die Hütte mit der Brettljause noch zu weit weg ist 

Flickzeug und/oder Ersatzschlauch plus Pumpe.

Letzteres ist vor allem dann fein wennst mal nicht in einer Gruppe oder zivilsationsnah unterwegs bist, drei bis vier Stunden schieben sind nicht lustig.

Den oben genannten Rucksack kannst gut nehmen, wird seinen Dienst schon tun. Fürs erste kommst aber sonst mit jedem Rucksack aus. Bin selber einige Zeit mit einem Hofer Wanderrucksack herumgedüst, Kostenpunkt 20 Euro.

Gmiatlich


----------



## MrIncredible (16. August 2012)

!
Danke 

Also nach den heutigen 40km muss ich sagen, dass trotz einer Polsterhose (tchibo) mein Allerwertester die letzten 10km am kämpfen war. Ob es nun an mir oder an der tchibo Hose liegt weiss ich nicht. 

Auf jedenfall muss ich schnellst möglich Handschuhe und ne gescheite Pumpe haben. Warum stellt man ein Fahrrad her, Verkauft es für 1000 und die Handgriffe sind so unkonfortabel? 

Mal eine frage zu den getränken. Nehmt ihr einfach Wasser? Oder so isostar Pulver? Bringen solche Gels und Energie Riegel was? Ich weiß, Bananen tun es auch. Aber die werden im Rucksack meistens "unschöne" !

Und wie sieht es mit dem putzen aus? Darf bzw soll ich alles mit Wasser und bissl spüli sauber machen? Wie sieht es mit Bremsen und kette aus? Wie pflegt man die? Hab mir kettenöl zugelegt. Einfach auf die Kette geben oder vorher die Kette mit Wasser behandeln?


Danke jungs und Mädels !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (16. August 2012)

Zur Kette: Vor dem Ölen mit trockenem Tuch abputzen, dann Öl zwischen die Glieder laufen lassen (ein Tropfen reicht), einwirken lassen, Kette mit Tuch trocken abputzen.

Bremsen: Am besten in Ruhe lassen bis es nötig wird. Ich nehme dann die Beläge raus und lass einfach Wasser drüberlaufen, danach trocken/sauber putzen mit einem Tuch. Für hartnäckiges Zeug fahre ich die Kolben ein Stück raus. Reinige den Rand der Kolben mit DOT (wenns Shimano/Magura ist dann mit Mineralöl) afu Q-Tip und drücke sie danach zurück. Am Ende mit wenig Isopropanol auf Tuch das überflüssige DOT/Mineralöl runterwischen, dann Beläge wieder einsetzen.

Bremsscheiben: Nur wenn nötig (also nie theoretisch). Isopropanol oder Wasser mit Spüli geht beides gut.

Generell reinigen: Lauwarmes Wasser aus Gartenschlauch/unbenutzte Unkrautspritze.

Ernährung unterwegs: Habe immer Wasser dabei, ohne Spritz. Wenns länger geht auch Banane und eine extra Flasche mit Instanteistee. Gels bringen was, aber müssen dann während der Belastung immer "nachgelegt" werden, denn sonst kommt man aufgrund des hohen Zuckeranteils in Zuckerschuld ("Ast"). Nacht dem Sport sofort Wasser- und Kohlenhydratehaushalt auffüllen. Wenn du jetzt nicht unbedingt auf Belastung fährst, dann reicht auch eine gesunde, ausgewogene Ernährung mit leicht erhöhtem Kohlenhydrateanteil.


----------



## Gmiatlich (17. August 2012)

Am Anfang tut einem der Hintern leider immer etwas weh. Das sollte mit der Zeit aber besser werden. Kontrolliere aber auch die Satteleinstellung, da braucht es aber ein paar Touren bis man da eine passende Stellung gefunden hat. Und ja, die Hose kann da schon einiges ausmachen. Was es bei dir ist, schwer zu sagen, tippe aber einfach einmal darauf dass dein Allerwehrtester noch nicht so viel Sitzen am Sattel gewöhnt ist.

Handgriffe: Möglicherweise passens für dich wirklich nicht. Ist aber so ähnlich wie mit dem Sattel.

Grundsätzlich: Lenker/Handgriffe, Sattel und Pedale sind deine Verbindung und Kontaktstelle zum Rad und haben damit auch Einfluss auf dein Fahren. Die müssen passen! Sei es durch Einstellen oder wenn das nicht hilft durch Ersetzen mit anderen Bauteilen.

Getränke: Ganz einfaches Wasser, im Winter wirds Tee.
Essen: Reicht mir Studentenfutter, auf langen Tagestouren ohne Einkehrmöglichkeit nehme ich dann auch was Süßes in Form von Schoki mit.

Zum Reinigen hat hnx schon alles geschrieben.
Nach schlammigen Fahrten reinige ich die Sattelstütze und fette sie wieder ganz leicht ein, das verhindert bei mir das Knacksen. Dann werden auch gleich Griffe und Sattel gereinigt weil die dann ebenfalls einiges an Schmutz abbekommen haben.

Gmiatlich


----------



## bbmob07 (17. August 2012)

Ich würde mich gerne mal in die Diskussion einklinken, da ich kein neues Thema eröffnen möchte.

Die Kleidungsfrage ist ja gut und schön, aber der Sommer geht leider mit großen Schritten zu ende.
Was trägt man denn so im Herbst/Winter?

Danke + Gruß


----------



## Saitex (17. August 2012)

Das selbe, nur eine Lage mehr...


----------



## Caeso (17. August 2012)

MrIncredible schrieb:


> Da ich Brillenträger bin ist die in Form von normaler Brille und Sonnenbrille vorhanden.


 
Teste mal Kontaktlinsen, die weichen Tageslinsen, seit ich die hab will ich die beim Biken nicht mehr missen. Dann kannst eine normale Sonnenbrille nehmen und bei Bedarf auch mal schnell abnehmen. Find ich allgemein für'n Sport sehr gut.

Gerald


----------



## Bergschwein (17. August 2012)

Saitex schrieb:


> Das selbe, nur eine Lage mehr...



... und noch eine und noch eine  das gute Zwiebelprinzip  Aber je mehr Lagen du nimmst, desto wichtiger wird der Feuchtigkeitstransport. Es bringt nix, wenn dir am anfang warm ist, du daber nach einer Stunde wegen schweißnassen Teilen anfängst du frieren.


----------



## hnx (17. August 2012)

Ich fahre im Winter die gleichen Sachen wie im Sommer, nur trage ich dann noch zusätzlich ein wärmendes Funktionsshirt drunter und unter meiner Bikeshort+Schoner dann eine lange, winddichte Laufhose. Unter etwa 5°C fange ich dann an und ziehe auch eine dickere Jacke an.

Am besten ists, wenn du aus dem Haus gehst zum Radln und leicht frierst, dann sind die Sachen von der Wärme her richtig.


----------



## bbmob07 (17. August 2012)

Danke schonmal für die Tipps hier  thx


----------



## MrIncredible (18. August 2012)

Morgen zusammen. 

Hab gerade in der Zeitung das Beiblatt vom neuen Lidl Prospekt. Da gibt's ab Montag Fahrrad Sachen. 

Mal ganz ehrlich. Wenn zb ein Trikot von Rose 39 kostet und das von Lidl 9,99. 
Oder die Handschuhe von Rose 19,99 und von Lidl 5 kann das dann qualitativ überhaupt gut sein? Oder sollte man da schon lieber zu der Markenware greifen? 

Phil


----------



## Dr.Ogen (18. August 2012)

Ich würde die Sachen mal ausprobieren, der Unterschied ist spürbar aber ich find den nicht ganz so groß wie man oft hört. Wenn die Sachen dir gut passen und du ein gutes Gefühl hast sind dir für enAnfang sicher gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f0ri (18. August 2012)

Wie Dr.Ogen schon sagt, ist der Unterschied spürbar. Hab hier auch noch ein Trikot von Tchibo und das ist P/L-mäßig absolut OK.
Erwarte nur keine Wunder

Bei Helm und Brille hätte ich dagegen kein Vertrauen, rein vom Gefühl her ohne das ich die Ware kenne


----------



## Dr.Ogen (18. August 2012)

Schau mal im Schnäppchen-Fred, da ist ein Shop der viele Scott-Sachen reduziert hat. Die liegen reudziert aber immer noch deutlich über dem von Lidl. Sind aber trotzdem für mich gute Sachen, ich fahr gern mit denen.


----------



## sternmiere (19. August 2012)

an der hose würde ich nicht sparen. da steigt mit dem preis auch der komfort und dein hintern wird's dir danken.  
bei der funktionsbekleidung sind anfangs auch die günstigeren sachen vollkommend ausreichend. ich trage da auch viel aus der wander- und laufabteilung.


----------



## Maas89 (19. August 2012)

Das Prospekt habe ich auch gesehen. Was haltet ihr denn von den Armlingen und Beinlingen? Reichen die für den Herbst?


----------



## MrIncredible (19. August 2012)

Das einzige was ich in dem Prospekt gut finde ist die Unterwäsche !

Wofür sind denn überhaupt armlinge gut? Geht da nicht auch ein langes Trikot?


----------



## MrIncredible (20. August 2012)

was haltet ihr von der Liste !

http://www.roseversand.de/wishlist/show:9cb8558d-e9df-4975-b264-2957a953dee6


----------



## flyingcruiser (20. August 2012)

ich fahre nur vollfingerhandschuhe, weil mir meine fingerchen bei abstiegen zu heilig sind. aber das ist geschmackssache, manche stehen auf aufgeschlagene fingergelenke.


----------



## Maas89 (20. August 2012)

flyingcruiser schrieb:


> ich fahre nur vollfingerhandschuhe, weil mir meine fingerchen bei abstiegen zu heilig sind. aber das ist geschmackssache, manche stehen auf aufgeschlagene fingergelenke.



Genau so sehe ich das auch  Schau doch mal nach Motocross Handschuhen


----------



## MrIncredible (20. August 2012)

Okay. Danke für den Tip. 

Der Rest ist aber doch gut oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (20. August 2012)

Wenn du für Rose Werbung fahren willst.


----------



## Dr.Ogen (20. August 2012)

Wenn die Qualität der Jerseays ok ist hätte ich kein Problem damit. Andere fahren Werbung für Scott oder Merida


----------



## hnx (20. August 2012)

Ich kaufe da lieber schlichtere Sachen, aber das da kein Logo sichtbar ist kann ich leider auch nur in sehr wenigen FÃ¤llen behaupten.
Odlo hat z.B. gute Funktionstshirt (gehabt?), wo der Aufdruck im gleichen, aber minimal dunkleren, Farbton als das Ã¼brige Shirt war. Preislich lagen die bei 20â¬ im Abverkauf.
Marmot hatte welche fÃ¼r 9â¬/StÃ¼ck, da stand halt Marmot in MinimalstgrÃ¶Ãe drauf.

Man sieht, von echten Trikots halte ich bei Kurzarm nichts. Langarm lÃ¤sst sich die LitfasssÃ¤ule ja kaum verhindern.


----------



## MrIncredible (20. August 2012)

mir gehts ja um die Qualität !

Und aus den Bewetungen von der Seite sollen die sachen ja gut sein.


----------



## hnx (20. August 2012)

Stimmt, auf der Rose Seite lässt Rose schlechte Bewertungen der Hausmarke bestimmt bestehen.


----------



## MrIncredible (26. August 2012)

Ich hab auch mal ne frage zu wärmerer Kleidung. 

Bin gestern mal Gefahren gegen 17uhr und da war es schon beim Fahrtwind mit Tshirt und kurzer Short recht kühl. 

Habt ihr dann Unterwäsche an (oben) und ne lange bikehose? 
Und nen langarm Shirt? Unterhose lässt ihr auch weg oder? 
Oder habt ihr noch Jacken oder so an?

MfG !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (26. August 2012)

bei ca. 20 grad brauchts nur Radlhose und Trikot (+ Handschuhe usw.) - oder du fÃ¤hrst zu langsam. 

Unter 17 grad ist ein Funktionsunterhemd (Tank/Axl/Kurzarm) nÃ¶tig - aber da solltest du nicht dran sparen und schaun dass du jetzt irgendwo ein hochwertiges (Craft, LÃ¶ffler) im SSV fÃ¼r unter 30â¬ bekommst - die Dinger sind ja weder Verschleiss noch Mode unterworfen, und du kannst sie daher 20 Jahre fahren - und die billigen transportieren den Schweiss nicht richtig, sind sackig geschnitten und Ã¤rgern dich schon auf der ersten Fahrt!

Unterhose aus Baumwolle geht nicht, aber ich kenne Leute die bestehen darauf, weil sie sich sonst nackt fÃ¼hlen oder ihre Radlhose nicht waschen wollen ^^...es gibt aber Funktionsunterhosen mit und ohne Polster. Ich habe in einer (innen gefÃ¼tterten, aber ohne Polster) Short auch schon versucht, auf alles zu verzichten, aber das macht ziemlich schnell aua. Also entweder Short mit Einsatz, Lycrahose (mit oder ohne Einsatz), oder Short Ã¼ber Funktionsunterhose.

Lange Radlhose - das ist Geschmackssacke. 
Der eine mag lieber Funktionshosen mit abtrennbaren Beinen, der andere lieber eng anliegende Lycra TrÃ¤gerhosen (die gibts dann auch mit Windstopper fÃ¼r bis - 10 grad) - wenn du eine kurze Lycrahose hast, kannst du die mit Beinlingen (die KniewÃ¤rmer haben) erweitern, und auch eine robustere Short drÃ¼ber tragen uswusf.

PS im chainreaction SSV gibts grad viele gÃ¼nstige Teile (leider keine UnterwÃ¤sche -sowas findetman eher in Ã¶rtlichen GeschÃ¤ften).


----------



## MrIncredible (9. Oktober 2012)

Möchte keinen neuen Thread eröffnen,

es geht um Handschuhe jetzt für den Winter.
Und um Joggingsachen: kann man die Jacke auch zum Biken nehmen?
https://www.tchibo.de/Herren-Thermo-Laufjacke-p400020422.html
oder ist da ein unterschied zwischen Fahrrad Thgermo und Jogging Thermo Jacke?

Zu denHandschuhen:

Was sagt ihr hierzu?
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/roeckl-handschuhe-minden-langfinger//aid:455262

oder andere Tips?

Danke!


----------



## sJany (9. Oktober 2012)

Zur Jacke: da steht nichts von winddicht, das könnte auf dem Bike zu kühl werden. Ich habe eine Laufjacke von Aldi von vor ein paar Jahren, die zum Laufen absolut ok ist, auf dem Bike aber nicht wirklich taugt, da man bergauf darin schwitzt und bergab ohne zusätzlichen Windstopper friert.


----------



## Caeso (10. Oktober 2012)

sJany schrieb:


> Zur Jacke: da steht nichts von winddicht, das könnte auf dem Bike zu kühl werden


 
Das kann ich nur bestätigen. Ich hatte anfangs auch eine Laufjacke, jetzt hab ich von Gore Bikewear und das sind Welten, also winddicht sollte die für's Biken schon sein.

Gerald


----------



## Hergen7 (18. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
ich habe meine Handschuhe zum Radeln hier bestellt. Bin sehr zufrieden - ich denke, da stimmt das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis und hab sie auch schon was länger und sie halten wie ne 1.
Ansonsten kann ich dir sagen: nach meinen ersten Touren hat mein Hintern auch geschmerzt - das legt sich mit der Zeit, nach einigen Wochen wird das besser!


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (22. Juni 2013)

hnx schrieb:


> Helm, Handschuhe, Brille als Basis.



+++

Dann noch eine leichte Regenjacke in den Rucksack, falls es unerwartet anfängt zu schütten oder kalter Wind weht.
Alles andere ist eher Geschmackssache und ich persönlich fahre selbst einen Alpencross lieber in meiner Surfhose aus Baumwolle als mir irgendsoein synthetisches Funktionsgedöhns an die Haut zu lassen. Es muss halt kompatibel zu einem selbst sein, so dass man trotz der ständigen Reibung keine Reizungen an der Haut bekommt.
Bei Temperaturen >30 Grad oder bei langen, sonnenausgesetzen Auffahrten, ist allerdings ein schnell trocknendes Oberteil von Vorteil.
Wobei ich mich frage, wie man bei 30km mit Pausen schon ins Schwitzen kommen soll


----------

